# Unboxing the Asus Strix Radeon R9-390X



## toolius (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey guys 

Today we will be unboxing the Asus Strix Radeon R9-390X Gpu. This monster contains some truly revolutionary technology incorporated into it. Some truly Amazing Research and development has gone into this card and also a world exclusive flux free production process that is completly automated. This is being called AUTO-EXTREME Technology with Super Alloy Power II and has been developed to provide the best quality of production and hence reliability. More on this later.. gotta save some details for the review !
So this card features an all new design and cooling setup. Asus calls it the DirectCU III with Triple Wing-Blade 0dB Fans. We now have 3x cooling fans over the 2 that came with the Direct CU II cards and also they have been completely redesigned for this cooler. 

They provide even more airflow than the previous design , which was a beast of a cooling setup anyways. These fans don't even spin up until the gpu hits 65 Deg C. This makes for a much more silent system and also speaks volumes of the quality of components used on this awesome GPU. We can of course change that behavior through software like Asus GPU Tweak and others if one so chooses.

To show you all these awesome features lets get on with the show shall we ?

Before that ..Here are the specs of the card guys ..

Graphics Engine - AMD Radeon R9 390X
Bus Standard - PCI Express 3.0
OpenGL - OpenGL®4.4
Video Memory - GDDR5 8GB
Engine Clock - 1090 MHz (OC Mode) 1070 MHz (Gaming Mode)
Memory Clock - 6000 MHz
Memory Interface - 512-bit
Resolution - Digital Max Resolution:4096x2160
Interface - DVI Output : Yes x 1 (Native) (DVI-D)
HDMI Output : Yes x 1 (Native) 
Display Port : Yes x 3 (Native) (Regular DP)
HDCP Support : Yes
Power Consumption - Up to 300W, additional 6+8 pin PCIe power required
Accessories
1 x Power cable
1 x STRIX Laser Sticker
Software
ASUS GPU Tweak II & Driver
Dimensions
11.8 " x 5.42 " x 1.57 " Inch
30 x 13.77 x4 Centimeter

Now let get to the juicy bits.. the pictures 

Asus has packaged the GPU in its trademark strix styling and i think its looks very slick !

*i.imgur.com/4ck6eNN.jpg

On the back of the box we have the card specifications and feature set displayed clearly to make sure the user has all the information at the time of purchase.

*i.imgur.com/jhsqGcv.jpg

Inside the box we find a new design. Gone are the simple black boxes that said Asus. Now it says STRIX in bold and you know at once that there is something special inside waiting for you !!

*i.imgur.com/NuzAgRn.jpg

Here we can see the accessories box and the foam padding for protection. This is a really thich foam and should be more than capable of protecting the GPU during transport. A big thumbs up for proper packaging. 

*i.imgur.com/jc50mh7.jpg

Beneath the accessories box we have another thick layer of foam  above the GPU.

*i.imgur.com/3MUzo9K.jpg

And there is the brute of the GPU.. All wrapped in a nice shiny Anti-Static bag 

*i.imgur.com/YODec9p.jpg

The accessory bundle is pretty simple.. We get a Manual , Driver Disc , A laser Strix Sticker and a 2x 6Pin PCI-E to 8Pin PCI-E power cable.

*i.imgur.com/THS4CYa.jpg

And finally.. here it is.. the Asus Strix Radeon R9-390X in all its glory.. Drool away people.. drool away 

*i.imgur.com/34TgFXQ.jpg

Here it is from another angle.. notice the monster heatpies !!

*i.imgur.com/0lBJg0T.jpg

Check out that backplate !! .. this is a thick heavy backplate and will not let the PCB bend over time.. SOLID build quality right here and it does look downright sexy too with the Asus Strix Owl logo embossed on it...soo sexy!!

*i.imgur.com/wZGvySp.jpg

Here we can see the ventilation holes on the backplate .. this allows for cool air to flow through and keep the back of the card cool too.

*i.imgur.com/dXbZ6tz.jpg

The ports that are on the gpu are as follows.. 1x Dual Link DVI , 1x HDMI and 3x Display Port and we can use any 4 of them for up to Quad Displays !!

*i.imgur.com/rDvKhcJ.jpg

Now isn't that one hell of a sexy sight.. What a stunning GPU. Asys have truly hit this one out of the park.. This is a beauty shot . Also check out them heatipipes.. They are insane !!!

*i.imgur.com/5T4Vqh3.jpg

This card has Sk Hynix GDDR5 that is clocked at 6000Mhz effective.. These should provide us with a good amount of headroom for overclocking. I cant wait to see what this card will do 

*i.imgur.com/nEjZ1wH.jpg

And finally... The Strix logo has LED lighting and it pulsates to add a very nice classy look to your system. 

*i.imgur.com/Nv6vtdQ.jpg

Also for your viewing pleasure.. here is a little video by ASUS that explains what their awesome AUTO-EXTREME Technology with Super Alloy Power II takes to build. Truly awesome video and totally worth a watch 

*youtu.be/4gRpuurPsuc

Stay tuned for the Overclocking review coming very soon guys .. 
Thank you for looking !
Kind regards as always


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 8, 2015)

Great Review...


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2015)

I'd be worried about 65 degree c temp. Heat kills faster. I keep a fan directed across the gpu to keep it under 36 when idle.


----------

